# Wood Knife Stands



## JBroida (Oct 16, 2013)

I ended up picking up a few of these for the store and ordered a few extra just in case anyone else wanted one or two.

We've got 2 sizes-

Here is the 3-Knife stand along with 3 gyutos that i forged from bar stock last year in my training







3 Knife Stand- $70 Plus Shipping

Here is the 6-Knife stand along with a few Jin Knives






6 Knife Stand- $110 Plus Shipping

(the stands do not come with the knives)


----------



## vinster (Oct 16, 2013)

How tall is each stand?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 16, 2013)

~9 3/4in tall for the 3-slot one and ~17in tall for the 6-stand one


----------



## Sdkkds (Oct 16, 2013)

Do you have them in a darker wood?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 16, 2013)

nope... just these


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Are the stands up on the website? Having trouble finding them...


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Under 18" you say...
Well then, I think I could put a tall one to use, if still available.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 17, 2013)

These aren't on the website I only have a limited supply of them, and it's not something that we will regularly have. If you want one, just shoot me an email.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, it works!
Fits nicely under the cabinets too.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 22, 2013)

These are so cool, I really wish I had the space for these in either of my kitchens. Sigh


----------



## vinster (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm worried I might lose a finger or two reaching for knives. :O


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 28, 2013)

Very cool stands.
A great way to show off your knives.


----------

